# hello all from central california



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Great to have you and your "Best Advise" is good advise.:thumbsup:


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Not too far from you, Concord. We just started a couple packages & caught a swarm this year.

Good Luck


----------

